# Чем закрепить гвоздики



## ugly (5 Дек 2017)

Добрый вечер.

У аккордеона плохо держатся гвоздики, которыми крепится мех к полукорпусам.
Прямо вынимаются пальцами без всякого инструмента. Чем можно закрепить?


----------



## vev (5 Дек 2017)

*ugly*,
перейти на следующий размер


----------



## nidogopp43 (5 Дек 2017)

Я пользовался клеем ПВА, обмакивал (без фанатизма) держа за шляпку. Проблем больше не возникало ни до не после. Хотя правильнее было бы вклеить в старые дырки, что-то вроде зубочистки или спички на тот же ПВА. А после высыхания высверлить отверстие чуть меньше диаметра гвоздика. Тогда он войдет плотно. Причем эту операцию надобно провести в рамках меха.


----------



## vev (5 Дек 2017)

*nidogopp43*,
Денис, есть же простое решение: поставить следующий ремонтный размер. Итальянцы советуют именно этот подход


----------



## ugly (5 Дек 2017)

А они по размерам ранжируются? Где продают?
Я то обычные использую, опилив слегка шляпку и подогнав по длине...


----------



## vev (6 Дек 2017)

*ugly*,

Ну я в Кастельфидардо видал у Карини. Там много разных типоразмеров.


----------



## nidogopp43 (6 Дек 2017)

Вот Евгений! Почему я и описал эту всю несложную операцию. Предвидя, что следующий размер не у всех под рукой, точнее не у многих))


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Дек 2017)

Зубочистки, ПВА, - это мера "для себя, и чтоб никто не видел")).  

По- хорошему- сверлим примерно М4.  Делаем ремонтные вставки-бобышки из твёрдых пород. Вклеиваем на Момент-Столяр, долго сушим. Засверливаем под родные шпильки. Причём сверлим тупым сверлом по металлу, высокими оборотами. Тогда стенки отверстия прочнее и гладше... Сверлим с накладным кондуктором, чтобы точно было. Потом восстанавливаем (если надо) покрытие. Где лак, где растворенный целлулоид.

Шпильки чуть толще- тоже временная мера). Даже очень кастельфидардовые. Отверстия изнашиваются по эллипсу, и толстые шпильки конечно уберут болтанку. Но центры уже съехали со своих мест, и посадка полукорпусов тоже поехала. Вот, и остановить это можно только ремонтными вставками. ИМХО всё...


----------



## vev (8 Дек 2017)

*Kuzalogly*,

ну у меня на Вике стоят винты. Вааще не надо ничего переделывать: открутил/прикрутил и ничего не разнашивается. Итальянцы правда к этому настороженно относятся


----------



## ze_go (8 Дек 2017)

vev писал:


> *Kuzalogly*,
> Итальянцы правда к этому настороженно относятся


у них даже на недешёвых скандалях не заморачиваются винт монтировать через втулку... десяток раз вкрутил-выкрутил и в полукорпусе под шляпкой винта аккуратная вмятина)). по этому бы поводу насторожились))


----------



## vev (8 Дек 2017)

*ze_go*,

это да... На Супер 6 именно напрямую... Дебилизм... Но у Карини были и вполне нормальные сеты со втулкой и винтами


----------

